# 10 lb Bass caught at AEP



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a guy in this months Bassmaster magazine with a 10 POUNDER from AEP


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

nice bass i saw it as well i will try to get a pic from somewere or scan one in if anyone else can do it go ahead


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is a bass that DA KING !!! even would like to catch  .DA KING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Is that a guy a member here? Great bass!!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Which of the ponds he caught it from. There are a few ponds big enough to put smaller boats on. It might be Sawmill Road's pond, because it looks like it's drawn down, which it was when I was there in May/June. I think they are working on the dam. Sand Hollow is another beautiful if not clear as a bell pond. Anyone have any thoughts?

Eric


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!! That is one heck of a bass. I have on 6.5 pounds on the wall that is huge. I would love to feel 10 pounds of bass through my rod and reel. Looks like a second trip to AEP this fall is definately in order!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

No doubt that there are 10lb bass over there. I have caught on that was almost 7 and I saw 2 in the same pond that looked even bigger! I think that if the state record is ever going to be broke it will come from one of those ponds.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I need to get over there again!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't wait! I will be fishing the AEP in 9 short days. Anyone know what that 10LBR was caught on?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone got a link to the pic?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

The big hawg was caught on a 3/8 oz. Fox Bites spinnerbait. That's how you do it! I hate when the have fish caught on private ponds or on live bait. Unless it's a child, it should be caught on artificial lures. I have heard of fish in the 9 lbs. range there this year too. A friend of mine lives in Perry County and he frequnets AEP a lot. I guess there are a lot of lakes deep in the woods that you used to be abke to 4x4 to and camp at but aren't allowed to anymore. You must keep vehciles on paths and camp in the campgrounds. Some of those lakes never see a lure. The deeper you dig the bigger the fish you might find. 

Eric


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

The bite there is very slow right now.  I've been there twice in the last three weeks fishing a total of 4 1/2 days and caught maybe 11 LM. Maybe I'm not fishing in the right place or not using the right lure's but I can't get them to bite. I have no clue what I'm doing wrong. It won't discourage me from going down. One of these times I'll find the honey hole.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The best lure I have ever used at AEP is the Mepps Comet(the one with the minnow on it). I think it was the #3. That lure would catch bass when nothing else would.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I wonder too about the fellow who caught it...He looks familiar to me. I'd swear I've seen him on the water. I've seen another Ohio 10lb picture on the lunker page...it came from nearby Wolf Run lake off 77.


----------

